# need some advice



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi there, glad to be back havent been here for a while.
i have a fully treated room (high frequency traps aswell as base traps) yes i know i could use some diffusers but im working on that.

my question is about my bass traps on the bi corners. all the fronts of my bass traps are covererd with frk paper. i have bass traps in all my tri corners and bi corners.

heres my question, because the back of the bi corner traps are exposed, will the traps absorb high frequencies thru the untreated ( no frk paper ) rear side?
will i get a better bass trap if i cover the back with frk aswell?

thanks so kindly


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Are the vertical corner traps floor to ceiling or open top and bottom? Separate traps for Tri corners up high then? If so, then you'll get a LITTLE HF absorption from the rear side. No benefit to add FRK/FSK to the rear.


That all said, in multi-channel, the front corners should ideally be unfaced as the front wall should be mostly dead broadband.

Bryan


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

only one rear corner is floor to ceiling. the other rear corner has a door so i cant treat floor to ceiling there. my projection screen runs from the left wall edge to the right wall edge. therefore, i have square base traps 2x2 feet straddled in the tri corners above and below the screen.

the majority of the bass traps in my room have open air to the rear of the trap, hence my question if i should cover the rear with frk/fsk.

also, i original took your and glenns advice on keeping the front wall full broadband with no frk/fsk.
however, i found that the sound was dead and when i covered them with frk/fsk it sounded much better. i did just recently tame my frequencies with an external eq. maybe now that i've flattened the freqencies, perhaps the front wall traps should be full broadband. i'll have to try this.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I definitely would pull the FSK from the fronts absorbers. Redo the EQ then. Suspect it's just a mismatch but the reflections from the surrounds off the front will still be there with facing on them.

Bryan


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

ok thanks brian i'll try that as we speak.

one last question, i have treated my ceiling (drywall) aswell. very similar to a studio style. i have the 3 2x4panels floating about 8 inches from the ceiling for the front/center channels. i also have 2 2x4 panels above the seating area for surround speaker ceiling reflections.

i am just getting into acoustic diffussers. i saw a demo room at a high end audio store and they had diffussers on the ceiling and rear wall. should i have diffussers of absorbtion on the ceiling. my room is 12 wide x 14 long (feet). i also have carpet. center channel is 1foot from the carpet and 2 feet from the wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Every room is different. Diffusion on the wall reflection points can be a good thing. Sometimes absorption is better. The rear ceiling I wouldn't worry about too much. We want that to be a bit more lively overall so you can't localize the surround field as much. If the panels are thick enough, you might try a couple over the seating depending on ceiling height to deal with height related modes.

Bryan


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome info bryan. i'll try a few things out. my ceiling is 8 feet high if that helps you.
i guess once i get my bass traps and high frequency traps all situated, can i just experiment with some diffusion panels in between the bass/high freq traps, or is that wrong. should a wall only be one or the other (absorbtion or difussion).


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Same surfaces can be mixed if that's the best way for a particular room. For my own personal preference, for home theater, I prefer diffusion on the upper portion of the rear half of the side walls.

Bryan


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

bryan thanks so much for the great info. removing the fsk paper was a success. i've shifted some panels around and its sounds great. i gonna experiment with some diffusion and hopefully it works out.
thanks again your a life saver


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem. Keep us posted as things progress. 

Bryan


----------

